
When Protesters Strike Back: Anti Narita Airport Protests - legatus
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJMB01iscM0
======
legatus
Info:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narita_International_Airport#C...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narita_International_Airport#Construction)

[https://throwoutyourbooks.wordpress.com/2014/02/11/narita-
ai...](https://throwoutyourbooks.wordpress.com/2014/02/11/narita-airport-
protest-movement-sanrizuka/)

EDIT:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vs6jhn_9xaU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vs6jhn_9xaU)

